# Halloween 2009 Haunted Hotel



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is never too late for Halloween photos. And these were well worth the wait. Fantastic. I love the bellhop and the elevator made me laugh out loud. I would love to have a party like that to attend.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

B Scary - these pics are absolutely AMAZING! Your decorations are so well done! I love all of the attention to detail and your costumes were great too. Thank you so much for sharing these! 
You have me questioning my choice of party theme this year...hmmm...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow B Scary!! Ditto what printers devil and Super Freak said!! Kudos and Bravo for a fantastic set up!! I love the tray left outside the door! And the Bed Bug powder given to guests as they register!! What does the little sign say on the bar set up? I love it all... Even Mrs. Lovett's Meat Pie baking area is a superb way to re-purpose the flat top stove!! PERFECT - just PERFECT! I have never done much with the upstairs bathroom -- now you've inspired me! Thanks for these great photos! BOO!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

the pictures are great! looks like it was a great party. your decorations were perfect.
how did you get the pool red??


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok wow! Amazing! Seriously. The details are just...wow!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Makes me wanna book a room, the photos are fabulous.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We use party in a pool red pool dye for the pool and the sign I think you are talking about wasn't at the bar but our Tempt your Fate game table with instructions on how to play. Our bar had room keys with names of the different drinks we were serving.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Really awesome pics!! Decorations were perfect for your theme! I'm assuming your were the "housekeeping lady". Those contacts were awesome!! Totally creepy & made your whole costume really cool. I think the gentleman next to you had red contacts though I only saw them in one pic. We have thought about them. They are pricey but after seeing your pics, I can see they are worth the money!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

The contacts really did make the costume -- worth the investment. However, if you've never worn contacts before you should try some first. We bought some for my hubby (dead bell hop) and he couldn't wear them. We got them from our optometrist.

I put some more pictures up if you haven't tired of looking in our our hotel and its guests.....

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/The%20Vendome/

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/The%20Vendome/The%20Vendome%20--%20Hotel%20Guest/Bretts%20Hotel%20Guests/

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/The%20Vendome/The%20Vendome%20--%20Hotel%20Guest/Bellas%20Guests/


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm so glad that you got around to getting your pictures up. I've been looking forward to seeing them. I love the Haunted Hotel idea & I followed the thread pretty closely last year. You did such a great job with everything. I absolutely love it! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

WOW - you did an incredible job. You didn't miss a detail!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you! We had such fun opening the hotel. I think we are going to re-open it again this year and add to it as opposed to going with a new theme. (never repeated a theme though) Just need to figure out a new twist.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

It's amazing! I especially like the pool and the fake elevator. I think you guys should run with it again. It's a cool theme and you guys pulled it off so wonderfully.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well its about time!! lol 
FABULOUS pics! I can certainly understand why you are going with the same theme! Oh and you look so friggen gross with those eyes and roaches!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I am tempted to go with this theme in October. Hadn't really nailed down a theme (though I know its already the end of August!). I was hoping for a zombie theme but haven't found any really good ideas yet. Your pics provide some inspiration on the hotel theme for sure!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice pics! Those contacts added a real nice touch to your outfit! Loved the bellhop making the bed.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I think you're my new favorite person. This is beyond amazing. Probably the best theme decorations I've ever seen. Also - I *LOVE* the invisible man. Were the props just hanging from strings, or something else?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely Amazing!!! Bravo!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

v_gan said:


> I think you're my new favorite person. This is beyond amazing. Probably the best theme decorations I've ever seen. Also - I *LOVE* the invisible man. Were the props just hanging from strings, or something else?


WOW! Thanks so much for the kudos.

The invisible man is just a hat hung on a wire with glasses hung from clear fishing line. He's a great photo op too.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

B Scary said:


> WOW! Thanks so much for the kudos.
> 
> The invisible man is just a hat hung on a wire with glasses hung from clear fishing line. He's a great photo op too.


You deserve it! You put a lot of work into what you did.

And I bet it _was_ a great photo op! That's the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw it - people sitting in the chair and pretending they're wearing the props.

It would also be good if you were doing a Universal Monsters theme, or a classic horror theme.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Love the pictures! We did the haunted hotel theme last year as well. It was a huge success! I am thinking about doing the same this year. I have never repeated a theme before either but it was a lot of work and I would love to save some expense and time by doing it again. I was thinking about putting the hotel up for sale and having an open house. Since I am a realtor I think it would be a funny twist.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Tippy what a fabulous idea and it sounds perfect! I love it!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Tippy said:


> Love the pictures! We did the haunted hotel theme last year as well. It was a huge success! I am thinking about doing the same this year. I have never repeated a theme before either but it was a lot of work and I would love to save some expense and time by doing it again. I was thinking about putting the hotel up for sale and having an open house. Since I am a realtor I think it would be a funny twist.


Tippy -- two years ago we did the Rigor Mortgage theme and it was great fun. That would be a great way to combine the two themes.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and OMG!! This is too fantastic! Great party invitation! 
This woudl be PERFECT to do this year -- especially with the Dead housing market! And property values are dropping like Marie Antoinette's head! LOL
That yard sign - like the house - is to die for! How did you make it - printed/painted on wood or metal? Just superb daaahling!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Hallow and OMG!! This is too fantastic! Great party invitation!
> This woudl be PERFECT to do this year -- especially with the Dead housing market! And property values are dropping like Marie Antoinette's head! LOL
> That yard sign - like the house - is to die for! How did you make it - printed/painted on wood or metal? Just superb daaahling!


HallowSusieBoo --

I made the sign on the computer and had it enlarged at Kinkos for a couple of dollars. I did two so there was a sign on both sides -- mounted it on foam core and covered it with laminate. The post is made of wood. We did have some rain during October but while the foam core got wet the ink never ran. I did not save the sign just the post but it only cost me a couple of $ to have it enlarged and printed.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

B Scary, that is fantastic idea! I love the sign.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Tippy said:


> B Scary, that is fantastic idea! I love the sign.


Thanks Tippy -- I can't take the credit for the Rigor Mortgage them it wasy Frankié's Girl great idea I just ran with it


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

B Scary said:


> I know it is a little late....but here are some photos from our Haunted Hotel - The Vendome 2009.
> 
> Decorations....
> 
> ...


These are great pics. I love the attention to detail.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

B, thanks for posting. I've read about the Hotel and have been waiting to see the results of all the effort you put into the party. Looks fantastic! I love the lighting in the living room. And the front desk, with the luggage and the tilted hotel type print... love all the details.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

AMAZING! I have always loved your style and, like others, have anxiously awaited pics of your hotel. So well done - so many things! You are always an inspiration!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow! I love your hotel idea. That's so clever. I love your maid costume as well. So realistic.


----------

